# WW Crest Fishing Pier



## chillas (May 9, 2006)

Anybody catch the story last week that they are planning to drop $1 million into the old Crest pier for repairs, yet, they have NO plans to extend the pier the 100 feet or so to reach the water!?!?!? What a waste! It would be so nice to have a pier down that way. It's like tricking out a car with no tires. 

Anybody ever actually fish off that pier?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I have*

Never heard of anyone fishing off that pier.


----------

